# how to make a perfect statement out of a plain white shirt



## womansaga (Jul 17, 2015)

A crisp white button-down is a wardrobe essential and something that will never feel old or outdated. In fact, It will prove to be the friendly quick fix to most of your wardrobe woes, from deciding what to wear to the interview to just going down the street to casually run some errands. Once you get the hang of styling it well, you will learn to swear by its versatility and the wonders it can do for an otherwise simple outfit.

***admin removed links***


----------



## Haileywilson (Jul 31, 2018)

You can pair it with a sleeveless dress, a skirt or shorts. You can try on Cape Madras clothing.


----------



## The Beauty Krew (Aug 12, 2018)

wear an accessory, like a chunky necklace


----------



## Melissa Rebecca (Aug 14, 2018)

With a cute handbag and jewelry, even a t-shirt looks dressed up. A vest or kimono makes it look nicer too. If everything else in the outfit is fancier, it dresses up the outfit automatically, too. So, heels, nice leggings, nice pants, a fitted jacket...all of those things dress it up!


----------



## KathleenLantz (Jul 26, 2019)

With a cute handbag and jewelry, even a t-shirt looks dressed up. A vest or kimono makes it look nicer too. If everything else in the outfit is fancier, it dresses up the outfit automatically, too. So, heels, nice leggings, nice pants, a fitted jacket, wear gear also enhance your look.


----------



## LadyOnFire212 (Sep 24, 2020)

womansaga said:


> A crisp white button-down is a wardrobe essential and something that will never feel old or outdated. In fact, It will prove to be the friendly quick fix to most of your wardrobe woes, from deciding what to wear to the interview to just going down the street to casually run some errands. Once you get the hang of styling it well, you will learn to swear by its versatility and the wonders it can do for an otherwise simple outfit.
> 
> ***admin removed links***



Keep it simple and easy. Wear your top with jeans and some accessories like earrings or any wrist jewelry will make you look great without much effort. Remember: Less is best.


----------

